# World of Warships Youtube Muppet-Show mit MrMoodey



## MrMoodey (4. August 2015)

Moin Leute,​

 

ich spiele World of Warships seit der Closed Beta und erstelle seit meinem Einstieg ins Spiel auch verschiedene Videos auf Youtube (Reviews der einzelnen Schiffe, lets Play und Guides).

Vor dem Wipe beim Start der Open Beta konnte ich schon einiges an verschiedenen Schiffstypen Probefahren und so viel durch Fehler lernen die ich nun in der Open Beta vermeiden kann, diesen "Wissens-Vorsprung" werde ich versuchen an euch weiterzugeben.

 

Ich hoffe ihr habt beim​ schauen der Videos genauso viel Spaß wie ich es beim erstellen hatte. Natürlich werde ich fortwährend an der Qualität der Videos arbeiten.

 

Als kleinen Happen eine Runde mit dem Tier 8 Premiumkreuzer der Japaner, der wunderschönen Atago.

 

https://youtu.be/IhAh8DgA9NI

 

 

 

*US-Navy*

Kreuzer:   

                              Tier 5 Omaha :        



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfXrexkY_uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                              Tier 6 Cleveland:     



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Al2PGIAfQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                              Tier 7 Pensacola:    



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0h6qQwv1Z54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Schlachtschiff:       Tier 4 Wyoming:      



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xz-QUX26_kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                                                             



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MbXhQtEOgCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                                                             



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nw-qiD9-g-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                              Tier 5 New-York:     



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2iW6KSfEju8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                                                             



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pspi7oRK-GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



                              Tier 6 New-Mexico:  https://youtu.be/aarXGr8QHXI

 

*Japan:*

Kreuzer:                 Tier 8 *Premium* Atago:https://youtu.be/IhAh8DgA9NI

Schlachtschiff:        Tier 5 Kongo:    https://youtu.be/eto1Ug8UzZY

                               Tier 7 Nagato:  https://youtu.be/Pspi7oRK-GY

 

Zerstörer:               Tier 4 Isokaze:  https://youtu.be/J35E6FCx4AE

 

*England:*

Schlachtschiff:        Tier 6 *Premium* Warspite: https://youtu.be/llpsPJCc9F4

 

Viel Spass und wir sehen uns

MrMoodey

​


----------



## MrMoodey (16. August 2015)

Moin Moin,

 

im Moment beschäftigt mich der Gedanke welche der Schlachtschiff-Reihen ich den als erste durchspiele. Ich fahre die New-York und ihr japanisches Gegenstück die Kongo spazieren und denk während des Videos laut darüber nach warum und welche Linie ich den vorzug geben werde, oder auch nicht, oder auch doch..oder..ach seht selbst. Mich würde intressieren welchen Baum ihr im Moment den Vorzug gebt und warum...also bitte feedback.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ka_qR62VkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrMoodey (16. August 2015)

Moin Moin,

 

die New-Mexico frisch in meinen Hafen eingetroffen, ein  kurzer Überblick übers Schiff und die Spielweise, ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß daran.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qwjja4SljKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

